# This makes me sick to watch.



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLZ3p02DAOM_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 7, 2009)

Forgive me If I wrong but I think this video inst clear enough to say if they are actually US soldier, but is awful aniway.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes It's hard to tell, the person is shaking the camera


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2009)

It is hard to tell.

The video's posted by the taliban *sometimes* are total fabrications. Unless we can put a date and location for it, I wouldnt get too worked up over it.


----------



## proton45 (Sep 9, 2009)

You cant even tell if the people are really dead...a couple of the guys look like they are shimmying away.

The people who post stuff like this are trying to make you feel mad...thats part of their agenda. Its hard not to feel something when watching something like this, but its better to look at it for what it is.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

that idiotic music in the background sure wasn't helping me any...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2009)

...I always take comfort in the fact that we will always kill many more of them then they will of us.  The only thing I loose sleep over is the loss of innocent life.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 9, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...I always take comfort in the fact that we will always kill many more of them then they will of us.



Happiness is a dead terrorist!

TO


----------

